# Removing Pop Rivets



## yakawacka (May 1, 2009)

I am going to be replacing my above deck RAM mount rod holder with a flush mount and I am trying to avoid doing unnecessary damage to my yak. Does anyone have any suggestions for removing rivets from a kayak?

Thanks,
Yakawacka


----------



## Jabouty (Jun 29, 2009)

I dunno if it applies to yaks or if there's a special way to do it for them, but all the pop rivets I've removed, whether to plastic or metal or other, involves getting a drill bit slightly bigger (like a frog's hair bigger) than the core of the rivet and simply drill it out.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Find a way to hold the rivet head if possible to keep it from spinning and drill it out.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

like they said , you must drill it out. fairly easy with a bit a RCH larger than the pin.


----------



## yakawacka (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll give it shot.

Y


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Be careful of using over sized bits to drill it out, especially in plastic, too big a hole (even ever so slight) could cause the replacement rivet to pull through. If you'll use the correct dia. bit it will remove the head because it will be the same as the OD of the rivet you are removing causing the head to be removed. Then just take something and push the remainder of the rivet through. Again, hold the head of the rivet to keep it from spinning and melting the plastic.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

There a few ways to do it, but I recommend the following:

1) Get yourself a drill bit almost as big around as the head of the rivet. You WILL NOT drill the entire rivet out with this. if you do you will leave behind a gaping hole 

2) Start the bit in the center of the rivet (where the pull pin roke off) and slowly and carefully drill until your bit cuts completely through the rivet head, removing it. You will be left with the rivet shank in the hole and the deformed ball on then end of the rivet inside your yak. Be careful not to push too hard when drilling because the rivet will start spinning and can melt the plastic of your yak and make a mess.

3) Once the rivet head is completely gone, use a small screwdriver or something smaller than the rivet shank and push it out of the hole (push it through , don't try to pull it out). It will fall into the hull of your yak and you can retreive it and throw it away.

Most rivets used in yaks are stainless steel, which is hard to drill. if you try to drill a hard rivet like that and it is surrounded by soft plastic (your yak), the drill bit will tend to run off to the side and elongate the hole in the yak. If you use a small enough bit to stay inside the rivet it will do no good because there will be a thin metal band left which is difficult to remove. Drilling the head out and pushing the rivet through will eliminate this risk.

It can be done the other way, but I would suggest trying this first.

Best of luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## yakawacka (May 1, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the useful info. The surgery was a success. I drilled out the pins as best as I could while holding the rivet head. I was then able to snap off the rivet head and puch out the rest of the rivet with a hole punch. Easier than I thought. I will be installing the flushmounts tomorrow. Need to get back in the water!

Thanks Again.

Y


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

see a piece of cake. usually the flat part of the rivet comes off and rides up on the drill bit then the rest falls right out.


----------

